# Info on areas and schools near Calgary



## Trish&Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

We are looking to move to Calgary in the near future and wondered if anyone can assist with letting us know where would be a nice family place to live in Calgary or the suburbs. 
We would also like to know what the schooling is like as we have an 8 yr old son.


----------

